# sexing fantastica



## Neopixal (Oct 1, 2015)

Need help sexing this frog, about 2yrs old, no calls so assuming it’s a female, will provide more pics if needed.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N. Veen (Aug 26, 2020)

The size off the toes suggest it is a male.

Is there an 100% female in the same tank ?.
If not that might be the reason he is not calling since there is no one too answer.

You can try playing the mating sound from dendrocall, and see what happens.


----------

